# Looking for graphic designer



## iDreamInkBrand (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone!! We are looking for a good t-shirt graphic designer in the Atlanta, GA area. Thanks!!


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Not from your area but if you get in a bind send me a pm....


----------



## Kaitlyn1291 (Aug 26, 2013)

not in your area, but everything is digital these days. im a freelance designer, graphics and web design


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Kaitlyn1291 said:


> not in your area, but everything is digital these days. im a freelance designer, graphics and web design


You have a website with a portfolio of previous work?


----------



## Studio ell (Jun 16, 2013)

You can see some of my portfolio in the albums under my profile, here on the forums. Shoot me a message if it tickles your fancy. (not located in your area...or country...or continent  )


----------



## cottonking (Apr 25, 2011)

We have in house graphic design with 20 years screen printing experience, we can provide artwork and separations, simple spot color, simulated process and 4 color process. Please feel free to contact me to discuss how we can help you grow your business with print ready artwork. 

Tom


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello, have a look at a brief sample site here: 
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
and email me if you are interested. Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

We deal chiefly with the screen printing industry in terms of artwork design and preparation. Bitmap to vector conversions with minimal node counts, simulated process separations manually separated for optimum results and printing instructions for best results. 

Let me know if I can help. 
__________________________
Dynamik Graphics


----------

